# Neu: Kostenlose Trainingsverwaltung bei MTB-News.de!



## Marcus (20. Oktober 2006)

Wir haben soeben die *Trainingsverwaltung auf MTB-News.de* gestartet!

Hier kannst du Trainingseinheiten eintragen, ein Tagebuch fuehren, grafische Auswertungen anschauen uvm.

Eine Anleitung gibt es noch nicht, wir denken aber, dass die Trainingsverwaltung recht einfach zu bedienen ist. Bei Fragen -> einfach hier einen Beitrag schreiben.

Findest du Fehler in der Trainingsverwaltung (und davon gibt es garantiert eine Menge), dann schreibe eine Mail an hilfe (@) mtb-news.de.

Wenn ihr bestimmte Wuensche habt bezueglich Dinge, die wir noch einbauen sollen, bitte auch einfach hier im Thema antworten! Lest aber bitte vorher das entsprechende Thema bei Rennrad-News.de: Hier laeuft die Trainingsverwaltung schon ein paar Wochen und eine Menge Featurewuensche wurden dort schon an uns herangetragen, die wir natuerlich dort wie hier umsetzen werden.

_Achtung: _Es gibt die Moeglichkeit, Traingseinheiten oeffentlich zu machen. Dann kann sie jeder sehen! Wenn sie als nicht oeffentlich eingetragen sind, dann kannst nur du sie sehen. Standardmaessig sind eingetragene Einheiten _nicht_ oeffentlich.

Viel Spass, Thomas und rikman


----------



## Thomas (20. Oktober 2006)

Wir sollten Google noch bescheidsagen, dass die Werbung nicht ganz zum Inhalt passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (20. Oktober 2006)

COOL.
Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.
Wird bestimmt einigen Anklang finden! DAUMEN HOCH

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2006)

kann man die Daten von der Trainingsverwaltung Rennradnews.de irgendwie übernehmen??


----------



## Thomas (20. Oktober 2006)

ja. die Exportfunktion gibt es schon (unter "Export") die Importfunktion wird noch fertiggstellt - danach kannst Du die Einträge einfach übernehmen

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Marcus (20. Oktober 2006)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann man die Daten von der Trainingsverwaltung Rennradnews.de irgendwie übernehmen??



Ja, wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat. Um ueberfluessige Eingaben zu vermeiden, solltest du deine solange noch bei RR-News eingeben. Du kannst dann alles in einem Rutsch abspeichern und hier wieder hochladen.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2006)

echt TOP


----------



## punkt (20. Oktober 2006)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir sollten Google noch bescheidsagen, dass die Werbung nicht ganz zum Inhalt passt



also ich mag katzen


----------



## privy (20. Oktober 2006)

gestern noch bei rennrad.news angemeldet für die trainingsverwaltung und heute gibt es sie hier.  
hätte einen tag warten sollen. 

privy


----------



## OliT (20. Oktober 2006)

Großes Kino, Jungs! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Freund Hein (21. Oktober 2006)

jepp ganz grosses kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (22. Oktober 2006)

Es kann jetzt zu jedem Bike eine Farbe hinterlegt werden, diese erscheint dann als Markierung in den Tabellen mit den eigenen Eintraegen. So sieht man gleich, mit welchem Rad man was gemacht hat.

Spaeter werden die Farben dann auch in den Diagrammen benutzt werden.


----------



## Hardraider (22. Oktober 2006)

Hammer ! ! !


----------



## OliT (22. Oktober 2006)

Unglaublich... Jungs, ihr habt nen Knall... Und das ist schön so! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Marcus (22. Oktober 2006)

OliT schrieb:


> Unglaublich... Jungs, ihr habt nen Knall... Und das ist schön so!



Wow, das nenne ich mal ein anstaendiges Kompliment


----------



## OliT (2. November 2006)

Thomas schrieb:


> ja. die Exportfunktion gibt es schon (unter "Export") die Importfunktion wird noch fertiggstellt - danach kannst Du die Einträge einfach übernehmen


Also ohne dass ich jetzt drängeln will , aber: Klappt das noch bis zum Beginn des WP?

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Marcus (2. November 2006)

Nein, vermutlich nicht. Tut mir leid, aber ich habe eine Menge anderweitig zu tun (Forum mache ich nicht hauptberuflich ...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliT (2. November 2006)

rikman schrieb:


> Nein, vermutlich nicht. Tut mir leid, aber ich habe eine Menge anderweitig zu tun (Forum mache ich nicht hauptberuflich ...).


Schon klar  , wollte es nur wissen. Dann halt ohne Export von RR-News und hier von Null starten, auch kein Problem.  

Danke euch für eure Mühen!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Manni (30. Dezember 2006)

Noch eine Anregung:
Ich trage Ruhepuls und Gewicht eigentlich nicht ins Tagebuch ein. Deshalb wäre es schön, wenn Daten wie Stimmung und Gewicht, vielleicht auch die Notizen einfach aus den Einheiten übernommen werden könnten. 

Jedenfalls eine geniale Sache euere Trainingsverwaltung!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Snakeskin (6. Februar 2007)

Naabend,

habe mal eine Bitte bzw.Hinweis an den Admin.
Beim eingeben neuer Daten sind die Felder sehr schlecht zu erkennen, bitte etwas dunkler machen.
Außerdem ist der Seitenaufbau bei der Auswertung sehr langsam und teilweise unvollständig.

Ansonsten    

Respekt!!!!!


----------



## Marcus (6. Februar 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Naabend,
> 
> habe mal eine Bitte bzw.Hinweis an den Admin.
> Beim eingeben neuer Daten sind die Felder sehr schlecht zu erkennen, bitte etwas dunkler machen.



Verstehe ich nicht ganz, waere nett, wenn du das erlaeutern koenntest.



> Außerdem ist der Seitenaufbau bei der Auswertung sehr langsam und teilweise unvollständig.



Ich weiss, ist auch nur uebergangsweise so - arbeite bereits an einer Loesung.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Snakeskin (6. Februar 2007)

@rikman

Ich meine die Felder wo ich bei einem neuen Eintrag die Daten eintrage, z.B. Titel, Kilometer, Zeit, Puls usw.
Bei mir sind diese Felder Gelb umrandet auf weißem Hintergrund, lässt sich sehr schwer erkennen(oder bin ich schon zu alt ??).


----------



## Marcus (7. Februar 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> @rikman
> 
> Ich meine die Felder wo ich bei einem neuen Eintrag die Daten eintrage, z.B. Titel, Kilometer, Zeit, Puls usw.
> Bei mir sind diese Felder Gelb umrandet auf weißem Hintergrund, lässt sich sehr schwer erkennen(oder bin ich schon zu alt ??).



Ich pruefe das bei Gelegenheit mal.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## gosy (21. Februar 2007)

wie tragt ich denn folgende einheit ein, 90 min rad fahren davon 3 mal 10 min kraftintervalle dazwischen ga1 `?  beides getrennt an einem tag `


----------



## Manni (21. Februar 2007)

gosy schrieb:


> wie tragt ich denn folgende einheit ein, 90 min rad fahren davon 3 mal 10 min kraftintervalle dazwischen ga1 `?  beides getrennt an einem tag `



So wie du magst  Es ist schließlich für dich persönlich und nicht der Winterpokal. z.B.:

30 Min Kraft auf Rad
60 Min GA1 auf Rad

alternativ wenn du es wirklich so genau willst:
3 einzelne Einträge Kraftintervalle  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Snakeskin (24. Februar 2007)

N'abend Leute,

ich benötige mal wieder Eure Hilfe.

Kann man irgendwie die Auswertung im Kuchendiagramm ausdrucken oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit seine Auswertung auszudrucken?


----------



## Stefan68 (12. März 2007)

Was für eine Computer benutzt Du? 

Mit einem Mac einfach einen Bildschirmschuss machen und das PDF dann ausdrucken. 

Bei Windows kenne ich mich nicht genau aus, aber soviel ich weiß kann man auf die "Bild" Taste (oder wie heißt das Ding?) drücken und dann in Paint "Einfügen" und das dann ausdrucken - ist nicht ganz so komfortabel.

Das sozusagen als Notlösung!

Stefan

Edit: Aus meinem Browser heraus, konnte ich auch die ganze Webseite einfach ausdrucken - das müsste in jedem Fall gehen, auch wenn man dann mehr ausgedruckt hat, als man wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (12. März 2007)

Hallo stefan68,

ich habe wie die meisten wohl auch Windows.
es geht mit "druck", Word, einfügen.
Ist zwar nicht die Lösung, aber na ja.


----------



## Stefan68 (12. März 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> ja. die Exportfunktion gibt es schon (unter "Export") die Importfunktion wird noch fertiggstellt - danach kannst Du die Einträge einfach übernehmen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Hallo, ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Import der Daten vom RR-Forum aufs MTB Forum nur teilweise geklappt hat. Konkret ist es so, dass alle NICHT-Rad-Einheiten importiert wurden und ausgerechnet meine RR Einheiten nicht. Grund scheint zu sein, dass mein RR im RR Forum eine andere ID hat als im MTB-Forum. Ich sehe aber auch nicht, wo ich auf die ID Einfluss nehmen könnte? Schade! Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## Marcus (12. März 2007)

Du musst das in der CSV-Datei anpassen. Die IDs stehen direkt in der ersten Spalte in der Uebersicht deiner Bikes.


----------



## Stefan68 (13. März 2007)

Ok, danke!


----------



## jasper (8. Juni 2007)

hi,
klasse feature ist das, diese trainingsverwaltung! ich muss schon sagen, forum, bike-test, fahrgemeinschaften, trainingsverwaltung, flohmarkt, ibc ist ja wirklich eine umfassende komplettlösung geworden!
was ich mir für die trainingsverwaltung noch wünsche ist eine auswertung der trainingseinheit nach tagen, d.h., dass ich mir auch die monatsübersicht als diagramm anzeigen lassen kann. was noch supercool wäre: diagramme, die werte kombinieren. z.b. puls & strecke. toll wäre auch noch, wenn man die entwicklung des ruhepulses und des gewichts während eines trainingszyklus auswerten könnte...
ich weiß, dass das eine mehrbelastung für die db darstellt, aber evtl ist das ja verschmerzbar. wie hoch ist denn der anteil der für die trainingsverwaltung nötigen ressourcen?


----------



## Marcus (8. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> ibc ist ja wirklich eine umfassende komplettlösung geworden!



So ist das auch gedacht 



> was ich mir für die trainingsverwaltung noch wünsche ist eine auswertung der trainingseinheit nach tagen, d.h., dass ich mir auch die monatsübersicht als diagramm anzeigen lassen kann.



Hast du schon mal probiert in der Jahresuebersicht in der Tabelle einen Monat anzuklicken?



> was noch supercool wäre: diagramme, die werte kombinieren. z.b. puls & strecke. toll wäre auch noch, wenn man die entwicklung des ruhepulses und des gewichts während eines trainingszyklus auswerten könnte...



Kann ich nicht versprechen, schreibe es mir aber gerne auf ...



> ich weiß, dass das eine mehrbelastung für die db darstellt, aber evtl ist das ja verschmerzbar. wie hoch ist denn der anteil der für die trainingsverwaltung nötigen ressourcen?




Mach dir darueber keine Gedanken 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## jasper (8. Juni 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal probiert in der Jahresuebersicht in der Tabelle einen Monat anzuklicken?


ne. aber nachdem ich das gepostet hab, dacht ich mir schon, dass das sicherlich schon integriert ist und ich mich wieder zum horst mach. beim nochmaligen schauen hab ich´s wieder nicht gesehen 


> Mach dir darueber keine Gedanken


na gut


----------



## Marcus (9. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> beim nochmaligen schauen hab ich´s wieder nicht gesehen



Habe die Links mal im Anhang markiert.


----------



## jasper (9. Juni 2007)

ja danke, hab´s gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lysol (9. Juni 2007)

Erstmal ein grosses Lob an euch für dieses geniale Tool. Auch wenn ich sehr zufrieden bin, wünscht man sich doch ab und zu noch das ein oder andere Feature. Was mir spontan einfällt betrifft die Auswertung. Ich würde es begrüssen wenn in den einzelnen Auswertungsdiagrammen die verschiedenen Sportarten am besten Farblich berücksichtigt werden. Also ich stelle mir das etwa so vor. Im Moment ist es ja aus den Digrammen nicht ersichtlich um welche Sportart es sich handelt, es sei denn man wählt diese exklusiv aus. Somit kann man auch in den Diagrammen erkennen wann man was prozentual trainiert hat, und eine Stunde Krafttraining + 3 Stunden Radfahren addieren sich nicht mehr zu 4 Stunden irgendwas, sondern man kann z.B sehen 1/4 des Balkens ist Rot der Rest grau und somit direkt die Verteilung der Sportarten sehen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Kilometer: 5km Joggen mit 50k aufzusummieren macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn wenn man auch nachvollziehen kann das es sich dabei um unterschiedliche Sachen handelt.
So ich halt jetzt erstmal meine Klappe, obwohl ich noch die eine oder andere Idee hätte  und sage macht weiter so.

Gruss
Lyol


----------



## gate (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat sich irgendetwas bei der Reihenfolge der Daten getan, wenn man Einheiten importieren möchte?
Ich habe eine Einheit als Textdokument im csv-Format gespeichert und wollte sie importieren. Ich bekam die Fehlermeldung, dass die Einheit Fehler aufweisen würde. Angeblich würde das Datumsformat JJJJ-MM-DD nicht stimmen. Dabei habe ich das Datum mit Bindestrichen verbunden (2006-11-14) !
Bei Dauer und Länge wurden auch nicht die richtigen Werte übernommen. Eigentlich wurden alle Werte mit dem Wert 0 überschrieben.
Ich habe vorher meine vorhandenen Daten exportiert und mich an diesem Format gehalten.
Klappt aber irgendwie nicht!?

Gruß


----------



## Marcus (27. Juni 2007)

Hm, eigentlich sollte das keine Probleme geben, habe es eben auch noch mal probiert - funktionierte super.

Kannst du mir mal die Datei zuschicken, ich wuerde das dann mal pruefen. Adresse: hilfe (@) mtb-news.de

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## gate (27. Juni 2007)

done


----------



## Mountenbiker (22. Juli 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir sollten Google noch bescheidsagen, dass die Werbung nicht ganz zum Inhalt passt



Ist doch cool^^Katzen sind auch cool^^


----------



## trainingssau (24. Juli 2007)

hehe
Biken in Ägypten wollte ich schon immer mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (16. Januar 2008)

Finde die Trainingsverwaltung einfach Top. (Und die Daten sind nicht gleich weg wenn ich mal wieder die Festplatte formatiere  )

Was  mir noch fehlt ist, dass man zwar die Trittfrequenz (Mittel) angeben kann sie aber in der Auswertung nicht weiter auftaucht.


----------



## mtb-igel (3. April 2011)

wann kommt die facebookverknupfung?


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. April 2011)

Hey,
ich bin auch begeisterter Nutzer der Trainingsverwaltung ! Super Sache ! So kann man viel besser seine Trainings dokumentieren und sie veranschaulichen


----------



## meurer1 (30. April 2011)

Super Sache !!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. September 2013)

Ist das eigentlich gewollt, daß Sportarten und Trainingsbereiche in derart unterschiedlicher Größe angezeigt werden? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## gnss (5. September 2013)

weil der text sonst nicht passt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. September 2013)

Du meinst ein Text bestimmter Größe paßt besser zu einer kleinen Grafik als zu einer Größeren?


----------



## gnss (11. September 2013)

ich meine nichts, ich sage wie es ist. die grafiken werden in flash angezeigt, der text gehört zur grafik und die grafik hat eine feste größe. wenn da viel geschreibsel dabei ist muß der kreis nunmal kleiner werden.


----------



## machero (21. September 2014)

Servus,
wie kann man in der Trainingsverwaltung alte Einträge entfernen ?

Würd gern mein altes Bike rauslöschen, geht aber nicht weil noch "Trainingseinheiten" mit dem Bike von 2009 vorhanden sind.
Wenn ich die aufrufe/anklicke kann ich nur "ändern" aber leider nicht "löschen".

pls help


----------



## malben (22. September 2014)

machero schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie kann man in der Trainingsverwaltung alte Einträge entfernen ?
> 
> Würd gern mein altes Bike rauslöschen, geht aber nicht weil noch "Trainingseinheiten" mit dem Bike von 2009 vorhanden sind.
> ...



du musst deine Trainingseinheit durch anklicken öffenen. Dann kommt rechts unter deinem Profilbild unter "Mein Eintrag" ein kleines Kästchen, daneben steht LÖSCHEN.
Dieses anklicken und darunter dann Löschen bestätigen.
Das musst du Eintrag für Eintrag tun... DANACH kannst du deine Bikes löschen / Ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (23. September 2014)

@malben 
super das hat geklappt !
Dankeschön


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (1. Juni 2018)

Hat sich erledigt. ;-)


----------

